# Pass through doors leaking?



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I finally got my Outback from the dealer today, Woohoo. I had it in for some minor repairs one of which was both of the pass through storage doors were leaking. They replaced the seals around both of the doors, but the Tech told me there is a service bulliten on the doors. Turns out they need to have weep holes drilled into the bottom of each door to let the water weep out. They also drilled the holes on the storage door on the couch slide.

If you have leaking doors you might want to check into this.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Can you take a pic of where the holes are located? Sounds interesting....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think I'm going to do this. I almost did it last season. Great idea, one that KEYSTONE should have thought of...


----------



## cgtrivett (Mar 8, 2004)

This is definitely something that you want to do if you have not already had it done. This is where all of the leaking problems started with my unit. Now mine is back in for the walls buckeling, because ours collected so much water that it flooded the bedroom.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Cg...
What year and model trailer do you own?


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I will get a picture up as soon as I can.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My 2004 had weep holes drilled already, looking at the round marks around the holes it makes me even think the dealer may have done this. The camepr was built in October 03.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks for the pics...
My doors were always getting water in them. Water would run out when the door was in the up position. I told the dealer, and, of course...they did nothing. I'll drill the things myself. Thanks for the post.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Y-Guy, you are too good. I just now got the pics posted in my album but I see I was a bit slow..

I am not sure I knew that you could post pictures in the threads.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Didn't mean to steal your thunder, I'm curious to see where your dealer drilled the holes as well.

If you click the IMG link above, and post the URL of a static image you can place it here, and I'm pretty sure it works with images uploaded from this website as well.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for the pics!! That addresses a problem we've had over the last two trips with water running out of the door when it was opened.

I also had the stove top fill with water during a rain this past weekend and noticed that it was still full when we got home! I drilled a few drain holes in both the cabinet and the stove basin (under the burners) and problem solved.

Thanks for the pics, I did the drilling this weekend and water ran out!

Steve


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh yeah, thanks Steve for reminding me.

I meant to say something about the outside stove as well. I had a leak on the stove door as well and there was a bunch of water that stayed in there for a long time. Anyway, my dealer noticed that the hinge on the stove was completely rusted out and he is trying to get Keystone to replace the whole thing. My problem was a bit more then the weep holes IMO. There was a bunch of water in there.

Check it out.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When I was at the dealer last season, he showed me where they (the dealer) file notches in the hinge on the stove door. The notches allow any water that gets in there to run out.

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Mike can you describe where or get a picture? I'd like to check mine (once its not so close to the fence.)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll try to get a pic up maybe tonight. It's raining here today.

Mike


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's a pic of the notch in the outdoor stove compartment. It's just a notch filed in the bottom lip of the frame to let the water out.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks Mike....
I guess I'll have to notch mine. I'm guessing they did that in addition to the weep holes in the door.

Another one for the Spring Mod list!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Mike I'll check mine out tonight.


----------

